# Air Plus CFG exe. problem[moved from vista]



## earl schuler (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi,

When I boot up my computer I get this message, Air Plus CFG exe. Entry Point Not Found 

My signal strength for my Wireless Network Connection (Network Magic) is very LOW .. any suggestions ?????

Thanks to anyone that can help ....Earl ray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have moved you to networking


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You appear to have driver issues if you're getting that message. It sounds like the version of DLL that is being used is mis-matched with the version of driver.


----------

